# Anyone else have Tortie Love?



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

...I know I do!

I'm just curious as to who else out there is the proud owner of a tortie 

I've only ever seen 3 torties in my _entire_ life, and want to know if any of you out there have one! If you do, post a photo, because I would absolutely love to see it 








[/i]


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

My cream tortie is my baby!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I am head-over-heels for my tortie girl:










:luv


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I live with two torties, Quinn and Briar, who are sisters. The are also pretty much crazy loons .

Here is Quinn haning out on one of their cat trees









And here is Briar hanging out on an old monitor, keeping an eye on my web surfing


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

I wish I had a picture of my grandmother's old tortie, Molly. She was such a cute. She pasted away years ago.... Still miss her.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## jooyoun (Dec 27, 2005)

i have a tortie! at least i think...

















the pictures aren't the best because i used my webcam


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

wow stunning cats and pics


----------



## Lissan (Mar 27, 2006)

I have Polly...look at the thread "My cats"..


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This is Pumpkin with "uncle" Mittens. She was my foster kitten.

She was the perfect kitten. She is now in the perfect home. Her name is now Emma! 

She is so pretty.. I loved her markings


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Aww she looks lovely


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I got a DustBunny, does that count?


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Never had a tortie, but I love them!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

adorable


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Sky Eyes Woman said:


> I got a DustBunny, does that count?


yay! Nice to see some other Tortie's representing!


----------

